# Best easy substrate for a lowtech 20g



## Altheora (Aug 10, 2016)

Hey guys. 

I'll be setting up a 20g (+) for a teacher friend of mine. It will eventually be heavily planted, very low-tech so she doesn't have to do much maintenance. 

Originally I planned on dirting a tank for her, but it seems like that might be more hassle than it's worth, since I'd just have to redirt in in a year (plus or minus). 

Is there a substrate that would be easier for long-term, easy care? I will NOT be on hand to do much with it other than set it up.

Bonus question: Any tips on adding a lock to the top?


----------



## longgonedaddy (Dec 9, 2012)

If you're looking for low maintenance, why not go with one of the clay-based substrates, like Safe T Sorb or Fluorite? Then it's just dosing with ferts. 


As far as the lock, I think using epoxy to mount the lock hardware on I'm assuming a glass top, and the aquarium rim will probably be the simplest solution, but perhpas not the most attractive.


----------



## Nlewis (Dec 1, 2015)

Black Diamond blasting grit which you can pick up at Tractor Supply.


----------



## sohankpatel (Jul 10, 2015)

Eco Complete is a no-rinse substrate, looks nice and has a high CEC.


----------



## jrill (Nov 20, 2013)

Nlewis said:


> Black Diamond blasting grit which you can pick up at Tractor Supply.


Indeed. The best bang for your buck.

Sent from my XT1585 using Tapatalk


----------



## myswtsins (Nov 1, 2008)

I love black diamond blasting sand for me non planted tank but prefer a clay based substrate for my planted tanks, like safe T sorb or Oil-Dri.


----------



## Altheora (Aug 10, 2016)

You guys rock. Thanks!

I'll look into Safe T Sorb, Eco Complete, and the Black Diamond blasting sand in a bit more depth.


----------



## PaulPerger (Jul 20, 2016)

Nlewis said:


> Black Diamond blasting grit which you can pick up at Tractor Supply.


Is the blasting sand good for planting? I have some for a tank I am cycling right now that will have no plants (the fish that are going into this tank eat every plant I have ever tried to put in their tank).

But my next tank is going to be a moderately planted tank, and I want to use the blasting sand, but I was actually going to use a topsoil substrate to plant the plants with the Black Sand going over the topsoil to keep the topsoil in place, and because it looks much better in my opinion.

But, if I can plant directly in the sand that would be a huge benefit!!


----------



## Seattle_Aquarist (Jun 15, 2008)

PaulPerger said:


> Is the blasting sand good for planting? I have some for a tank I am cycling right now that will have no plants (the fish that are going into this tank eat every plant I have ever tried to put in their tank).
> 
> But my next tank is going to be a moderately planted tank, and I want to use the blasting sand, but I was actually going to use a topsoil substrate to plant the plants with the Black Sand going over the topsoil to keep the topsoil in place, and because it looks much better in my opinion.
> 
> But, if I can plant directly in the sand that would be a huge benefit!!


Hi PaulPerger,

Welcome to TPT!

Black Diamond blasting grit contains no nutrients. If you are going medium / low light and no CO2 then no more than 1/2" Miracle Grow Organic Potting Mix covered with 2" - 3" of the Black Diamond grit will work well but after a couple of months the nutrients in the potting mix will run out and you will need to add additional fertilizer. Also if plants are going to be re-arranged a lot (not uncommon when we first start out) be advised the soil will cling to the roots of the plants and may cause issues.

If medium / high light with CO2 I would just use the Black Diamond grit and add root tabs and fertilize the water column using EI dosing.

Be advised the Black Diamond blasting grit will scratch glass, especially if it gets caught between the algae cleaner and the glass.

Another alternative are calcined clay products, they contain most of the micro-nutrients that plants need and it absorbs the macro-nutrients we dose in the water column and makes it available to the plants in the root zone. Works well in both high and low light applications.

Calcined clay; Safe-t-sorb #7941 @Tractor Supply 40# for $6.49; low light ([email protected]); no CO2; EI ferts; DIY Excel for carbon


----------



## Nlewis (Dec 1, 2015)

PaulPerger said:


> Is the blasting sand good for planting? I have some for a tank I am cycling right now that will have no plants (the fish that are going into this tank eat every plant I have ever tried to put in their tank).
> 
> But my next tank is going to be a moderately planted tank, and I want to use the blasting sand, but I was actually going to use a topsoil substrate to plant the plants with the Black Sand going over the topsoil to keep the topsoil in place, and because it looks much better in my opinion.
> 
> But, if I can plant directly in the sand that would be a huge benefit!!


It's the easiest substrate I've ever planted in. The stuff is dense and holds the plants down very well.


----------



## Ilikefish (Aug 25, 2016)

Eco complete is the best if compare to others thatthe same price


----------



## grizzly_a (Sep 9, 2014)

Ford vs Chevy discussion. It all works, we all just have preferences. 

I couldn't make up my mind so I have tanks with aquarium gravel, Eco-Complete, dirt w STS cap, Dirt with Soilmaster/Turface cap, Flora-Max, and plain STS. They are all planted and all grow plants well.


----------

